# Airport security & traveling w/flashlights & batteries?



## DHart (Feb 4, 2009)

I plan to take a dozen or so flashlights, with batteries, on a trip by air. I was planning on putting the flashlights (batteries inside the lights) in a small aluminum Haliburton case for the trip.

Will this go through checkpoint Charlie as a carry-on without any problems? I can see how they could appear to be small bombs without close examination. 

Can a bag of AW rechargeables get through security without problems?

=====

Just did a search.... should have done that first! Anyway, based on what I read, I am rethinking the lights I was originally planning to take with me and the method of carrying them.

Now I'm thinking I'll just take four or five smaller lights and pack them in my carry-on without the Haliburton.


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 4, 2009)

DHart said:


> Just did a search.... should have done that first! Anyway, based on what I read, I am rethinking the lights I was originally planning to take with me and the method of carrying them.
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'll just take four or five smaller lights and pack them in my carry-on without the Haliburton.



Yup, the topic has been asked many times. The general answers I have seen are:

1.) For the most part, flashlights and batteries can be taken in a carry-on without issue. Most people do not get hassled, even with "tactical" lights such as the E2D / E2DL with the strike bezel.

2.) To be on the safe side, do not take anything that you are too horribly attached to or are too expensive. You might be in the minority that do get hassled. If you are, just state that they are flashlights. If you have something with aggressive scalloping on the bezel or tailcap (e.g. the E2D or E2DL) then explain that the tailcap is used so it can stand like a candle and the scalloping on the bezel is so that you can tell right away if you set the light on a surface with the bezel pointing down if the light was left on.

3.) Do not bring something with an overly aggressive strike bezel (e.g. "porcupine" lights) since that is just asking for trouble.

4.) Just pack the flashlights in your carry on and let them go through the security checkpoint. Do not call any attention to them.

5.) Bring some mailers and postage to the airport with you, just in case you do get stopped. That way, you can mail your lights back to yourself. (Or, you could do what I do, ask a friend or family member to take you to the airport and ask them to wait until you clear the security checkpoint before they head off so that if you do get hassled, you can give your stuff to them for them to safely keep.)

6.) Do not check flashlights in your luggage if you want to see them again. There have been several instances of flashlights "disappearing" from checked luggage. Extra batteries should be in your carry-on, per TSA.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DHart (Feb 4, 2009)

Deranged.... great summary... thanks for the info!


----------



## darklord (Feb 4, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> Extra batteries should be in your carry-on, per TSA.



"per TSA"....?? Sorry, is that a reference to some airport rules or something?


----------



## DHart (Feb 4, 2009)

darklord said:


> "per TSA"....?? Sorry, is that a reference to some airport rules or something?



http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/index.shtm


----------



## Search (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm


This is from another forums (this forum: http://www.calccw.com/Forums/ccw-accessories/90-flashlights-you-carry-3.html)



> The Transportation Security Administration's current security screening procedures require all carry-on luggage and accessible property be screened before passengers take them onboard an aircraft. Regardless of whether an item is on the prohibited or permitted items list, the Transportation Security Officers (TSO's) have discretion to prohibit an individual from carrying an item through the screening checkpoint or onboard an aircraft if the item poses a security threat.
> 
> Therefore, TSA security screening personnel make the final decision on whether to permit items like a NAME OF ITEM into the sterile area of the airport. Should you need additional assistance, feel free to contact us at toll free 866-289-9673.
> 
> ...


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 4, 2009)

darklord said:


> "per TSA"....?? Sorry, is that a reference to some airport rules or something?



Here is the specific page on travel with batteries on the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) website: Safe Travel with Batteries and Devices

TSA is the organization in charge of air travel security and safety in the USA. Different countries will have their own organizations in charge of air travel security and safety and will have their own rules so it would be best to do your own research if you are not in the USA.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 4, 2009)

I work at my local airport, thus I am trained on what things can be carried on the planes. First and foremost, answering these questions all depends on what airline you are flying with. The different airlines have different security and hazmat regulations, so it will vary between companies. Most will allow the flashlights and li-ion batteries in your carry-on baggage. They will not allow you to transport the batteries in your checked luggage. In order to get the correct answer, you will need to provide the airline you will be flying with.


----------



## bladerunner (Feb 5, 2009)

Strauss said:


> I work at my local airport, thus I am trained on what things can be carried on the planes. First and foremost, answering these questions all depends on what airline you are flying with. The different airlines have different security and hazmat regulations, so it will vary between companies. Most will allow the flashlights and li-ion batteries in your carry-on baggage. They will not allow you to transport the batteries in your checked luggage. In order to get the correct answer, you will need to provide the airline you will be flying with.



Thanks for that info. Strauss. I've been reading these posts lately as I will be flying United from Syracuse to Honolulu in two weeks for a great vacation. From what I see, all batteries are safer in your carry-on bag. I think I will have to limit how many I bring along. 

I see your in Plattsburgh, not too far north from me in Canastota.


----------



## dmonay (Feb 5, 2009)

I recently flew to North Carolina from Calif. I had a connecting flight each way, so that's four trips through security. I put my Novatac and Inova X1 with primary batteries in a fanny pack and through x ray with no problems at all. I flew Delta arilines. My wife carried a 2x aa maglight in her purse also no problems. I did leave the E2DL at home though due to the strike bezel. I didn't want to take any chances on that one.


----------



## mfranke (Feb 9, 2009)

I recently flew from Tampa to Kona, and since we had planned to hike to the lava flow at night, I packed two TerraLUX TLE-3C2AA-EX, the new 220 lumen models (a LOT of light for the money). 

They are quite 'tactical' in appearance, so I was a bit concerned.

I stopped checking baggage for flights about three years ago, and had a daypack (my ex-UDT pack) as well as a small carry-on, and resisted the urge to throw my Spyderco Atlantic Salt in the bag at the last minute, but I did put in my Motorola Q9, my iPod, and the two -EX lamps, along with my copy of The Boer War (gotta love vintage Churchill), and a few other trinkets.

Of course, TSA pulled the pack, asked who belonged to it, and upon identifying myself, was asked to remove everything. The TSA agent stared blankly at the lights, and then (I'm not making this up) looked right into the reflector, switched the thing on, and blinded himself temporarily, throwing his head back like a moron.

You would have thought he shot himself, and it took him a minute to recover, then he asked where he could get one, as did his partner. The whole TSA crew was pretty impressed. Of course, it was 5 in the morning.

I gave him my card, and I noticed an order come in while I was away for two.

Long story short, don't check those lights. Carry them on. Who are you going to rely on if that plane goes dark?

I'm just wondering when I'll be able to carry my Spyderco again. You would think 15 years as a Frogman would enable me that right.


----------



## batman (Feb 15, 2009)

I once put a brinkman maxfire LX in my checked luggage and had no poblems all the way from Tulsa, OK to Vietnam, 4 connecting flights. However, it is worth mentioning that a brinkman maxfire LX is not a SF,..it's not even worth stealing. Even if you knew you wouldn't get caught.

the TSA people in Texas did however stop me when the scanner picked up the bottle of Rogaine foam in my carry on. You'd think they saw the second coming of jesus-christ. I will never, as long as i live, do that again.


----------



## 325addict (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a great idea to be prepared, and have something with you to send it to yourself WHEN you get stuck....

BUT: it may also happen on your third flight from Honduras to Mexico.... and then?? You at least have no stamps then :mecry:


Timmo.


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 15, 2009)

325addict said:


> It's a great idea to be prepared, and have something with you to send it to yourself WHEN you get stuck....
> 
> BUT: it may also happen on your third flight from Honduras to Mexico.... and then?? You at least have no stamps then :mecry:
> 
> ...



Well, if you are that worried about it, then do not bring any expensive lights or lights you are that strongly attached to. Simple solution. :shrug:


----------



## DHart (Feb 15, 2009)

*Good travel news to report...*

Well... I went through checkpoint charlie in PDX last week with seven flashlights in my checked bag all clustered together in a small box. I mentioned before screening that I had a small flashlight collection with me in the bag. They watched it on their monitor and didn't seem to even bat an eye. No request to open the bag or anything. Perhaps they're getting good at being able to distinguish Li-Ions and Lithium primaries in flashlights from explosives using nothing but the x-ray screen (or whatever it is). We did have our driver remain on airport grounds until receiving a cell phone call from us to report no need for them to retrieve my precious flashlights.


----------



## kraz (Feb 15, 2009)

I travel internationally to Asia, occasionally Hawaii, and travel domestically across much of the US with a variety of carriers. I carry a little CR123 LumaPower in my carry-on laptop bag everywhere and it has never been a problem. In hundreds of flights my bag has never been stopped after X-ray for re-examination because of the flashlight. Not once. Ever. 

Note that it does not have a strike bezel.


----------



## daloosh (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually think TSA is getting better at it. (Of course the alternative is frightening -- they're getting stupider! No offense to Strauss)

What I carry varies, but the constants are an E2D and an L4 in my backpack. A few years ago, I got stopped all the time. Now I take my backpack thru the experienced traveler line and have not been stopped once in two years, um, even the time I had a small aluminum knife in my bag (Miami).

daloosh


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Feb 16, 2009)

If your going to New Zealand I doubt they let you take a flashlight as they confiscated my soap. For god sake its only soap.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 16, 2009)

daloosh said:


> I actually think TSA is getting better at it. (Of course the alternative is frightening -- they're getting stupider! No offense to Strauss)
> daloosh


 
No offense taken. I don't work for TSA anyway, I am a line service tech :nana:


----------



## DHart (Feb 16, 2009)

On my return flight from Reno to PDX today I had the same seven flashlights all clustered together in a box in my carry on. I mentioned that they were there. There was no issue of any kind, again, no request to open the bag. Off we went. The largest flashlight was a Jet III Military, the rest were E1e legos, L1, a 2-cell Romisen, LF3XT. Nice that there was no problem!


----------



## Archie Cruz (Feb 17, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've been causing TSA and the Battery Association some well earned grief lately. They really did a sloppy job of mapping out the new Lithium Ion rules last year so out came my whip. Seems that in a year they've really done a way better job of portraying the issue. Still, many questions remain unanswered, particularly for BIG Lithium Ion rechargeables. 
For the meantime, here's my 2 cents. Don't fill your carry-ons or check ins with a huge bunch of loose R- AA's , R-123's etc. 
Whatever you do, DO NOT try to get un-branded rechargeables through. If the screeners can't clearly read the chemistry on the label, your batteries could well be confiscated and tossed.
The big deal is that some batteries have exploded- you all know this by now. I had an emergency in my car wherein a pair of Primary Lithium AA's blew up and caught fire under my seat. No joke- I have pictures. I sympathise with TSA and feel confident that they'll get the right info out there.


----------



## jenskh (Feb 20, 2009)

Is is not only the batteries that might be a problem. The security almost confiscated a 1000$ diving light from me because the canister (containing 3 D cells) could be used as a striking weapon. I guess a 3 D Maglite would make an even more efficient weapon.


----------



## Epic Win (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a general question, first about flashlights and then about electronics.

How many flashlights can you carry at once? I also have a "lot" of camera equipment and some astronomy gear that I'm too scared to leave in my bag. 

Flashlights: A2 Aviator + LD20 + possibly a M6 (not bought yet but my whims are legendary) 

Other stuff
Cameras: 2 Cameras + 8 lenses
Astronomy: 1 Binocular
Additional: GPS + Compass + Weather monitor.

I think the more gadgets you have the more chances you have of getting hassled. What does CPF think?


----------



## cistallus (Feb 28, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> I had an emergency in my car wherein a pair of Primary Lithium AA's blew up and caught fire under my seat. No joke- I have pictures.



That's a bit alarming - I thought LiIon were the finicky ones, and primary lithium were pretty safe. Do you have [pointers to] more details/information?


----------



## Black Rose (Mar 27, 2010)

Archie Cruz said:


> I had an emergency in my car wherein a pair of Primary Lithium AA's blew up and caught fire under my seat. No joke- I have pictures. I sympathise with TSA and feel confident that they'll get the right info out there.


When did this happen and what brand were they?


----------



## NotRegulated (Mar 27, 2010)

From the here:

Effective January 1, 2008, *you may not pack spare lithium batteries in your checked baggage*.
*You may pack spare lithium batteries in your carry-on baggage.* Please see our Spare Battery Tips and How-To sections to find out how to pack spare batteries safely!
If you pack a *device* containing batteries, secure it against activation by locking the activation switch in the "off" position, placing the device in a protective case, or by other appropriate measures.
For personal use, there is generally no restriction on the number of spare batteries allowed in carry-on baggage. This is the case for cell phone batteries, "hearing aid" button cells, and AA batteries/AAA batteries available in retail stores, as well as almost all standard laptop computer batteries.
See "Larger Batteries" to find out about more powerful batteries, such as extended-life "universal batteries" and batteries designed for professional audio-visual applications.


----------



## dano (Mar 27, 2010)

I just flew with a carry on and a SF E1B, no one cared. They got annoyed, though, when I didn't put my laptop flat in the bin...ooops...


----------



## LG&M (Mar 28, 2010)

Same with my Fenix LOD , Quark AA Turbo And laptop.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 28, 2010)

When flying with lithium or lithium-ion cells, I felt I needed a Ph.D. to remember all the do's and don'ts. That's a big reason I switched over to non-lithium cells. For similar reasons, I use no crenelated bezels.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Apr 20, 2010)

OK, any issues traveling with a lithium powered light to and from, and within, Europe?


----------



## daloosh (Apr 20, 2010)

No problems flying to London and Paris with my McGizmo Haiku. I don't carry a spare battery, however, just a charger for the RCR123. 

Same for China and Japan. The Chinese were really interested in my Tuffwriter pen and Jones Stylus, tho. First time for everything.

daloosh


----------



## etc (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few pouches for Lithium cells, that hold 12 and 6 cells. I guess I will find out if there is an issue with that.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 22, 2010)

I have flown to Asia and Europe many times thru various international and domestic airports with multiple flashlights with no issues. I usually keep the smaller ones on my carry on, and check the rest. I don't bring anything I can't afford to lose, but I have never had any problems either. The TSA can be picky but usually they hit on my huge computer power supply or tons of cables and never my lights. I don't see the problem with checking stuff, I have never had a problem and I usually check a pistol or two when I travel domestically which means they ALWAYS crawl through my suitcase and know what's inside. Maybe pack your lights in the middle of a bunch of clothes so they are harder to find upon a cursory examination.

I operate on the assumption that I will need light when I arrive at my destination, and that TSA or thieves may well do anything, so I pack various lights in various places and odds are that I will have at least something when I arrive. If you want a guarantee then drive or take a train/bus/boat.

Dennis.


----------



## LGT (Mar 22, 2012)

I realize the OP on this thread is about three years old. But my question is, has anybody ever had problems leaving Mexico with spare lithium cr123 batteries. The last thread I could find on this topic was from 2004. Just wondering if anybody has a little more recent information


----------



## diesel79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Although I didnt have CR123's they didnt even bat an eye when I left Mexico with my AA-2 twisty with 6 spare Eneloops in my carry on bag. Id say your fine.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm, wish I had more to say. I don't fly anymore I do all my travel by land these days.


----------



## mohanjude (Mar 22, 2012)

funkymonkey1111 said:


> OK, any issues traveling with a lithium powered light to and from, and within, Europe?


 I travelled to spain last month via Bristol and made a trip to Morrocco as well. Had 3 flashlights on me - a Sunwayman V10 r Ti, Eagletac 25D and a small Lumi Raw on the keychain All of them had Lithium cells. Nobody said anything at numerous secuirity checks both in Bristol, Malaga, Morroccoetc.. and they went on board the aircraft. I did however take them out of my jacket and belt and put them on the plastic tray to be put throught he xray


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 23, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I did however take them out of my jacket and belt and put them on the plastic tray to be put throught he xray



Smart guy, you are. Good to show what you have instead of them finding it.

Bill


----------



## Lite Me Up (Mar 23, 2012)

I was on a business trip down in California. I had brought my Surefire A2 and the Surefire SC2 spare battery carrier along as I was certainly going to need some illumination on the job. The battery carrier had (6) batteries along with an extra lamp in it and was left in my tote bag. Having passed through the body screening process prior to boarding, I was suddenly stopped by airport security. I noticed that there was a small gathering of officials looking through my bag and were paying particular attention to the battery carrier. Swabs were taken as they gingerly handled the carrier.

In the end, they figured it out when one of them put some light on the carrier and discovered batteries inside. I was glad I made it in time for the flight home, but did that episode ever brought a lot of eyes on me.

When I look at the SC2 carrier, I can now understand why they poured over it for a while. I think I'll switch battery carriers to something more obvious the next time I travel. I had no problem with the A2 however...


----------



## managermr (Mar 23, 2012)

Recently flew to NYC and the only light I felt comfortable taking was a Preon 2 in my carry on.

I passed through security with no problems.


----------



## SDM44 (Mar 23, 2012)

I fly often on AA (at least once or twice a month) and I always carry flashlights in my carry-on bags.... mainly because I don't check any bags in.

At the most, I may have 4 or 5 flashlights with me, but on average I usually have 3.... keychain (LD01), small hand-held (E11), and larger hand-held (E21 or even my TK41). I've also had packs of batteries in my bag as well, like a 24-pack of AA batteries. Never had any issues, nor have I been questioned about them yet. This going through 'major' airports like LAX, SFO, ORD, and DFW for the past 4 years.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2012)

I think that the airlines are friendly to the flashlights...


SFMI4UT


----------



## LGT (Apr 7, 2012)

Just passed through the Airport in Cancun. While my lights and batteries drew some interest from the person running the scanner for carry on items. Nothing was confiscated. She studied the cr123's a little bit, along with my ZL H51w, H31, and Peak El capitan. Everything was good to go. But I'm still glad that I followed Monocroms advice as to not taking anything with you that you can't afford to lose. There was no way I would take any of my SF incans or HDS twisty. Can't replace those.


----------



## rkJr (Apr 7, 2012)

LGT said:


> Just passed through the Airport in Cancun. While my lights and batteries drew some interest from the person running the scanner for carry on items. Nothing was confiscated. She studied the cr123's a little bit, along with my ZL H51w, H31, and Peak El capitan. Everything was good to go. But I'm still glad that I followed Monocroms advice as to not taking anything with you that you can't afford to lose. There was no way I would take any of my SF incans or HDS twisty. Can't replace those.



I just finished the 2nd of two trips in/out of Cancun. Nothing was said on either inbound trip and clearing customs into Cancun. On the 1st return they took issue with my CR123's i had packed in carry on. They were all secure but they said I had too many and couldn't return with all of them. made me throw away about 8 of the 24 batts I had packed. Again, nothing was loose but they didn't like it or a couple of AA's & AAA's had to go too. 
On the 2nd return trip they didn't say boo about the same # of batteries. Just my luck I suppose....


----------



## Imon (Apr 7, 2012)

Just my experience but I don't think airport security makes a huge deal out of flashlights and batteries.

I flew from DFW to Seattle and back twice this year each time carrying two Surefires (LX2 and 6P), my HDS Clicky, a Zebralight H31w, and my 4Sevens mini on my neck - all carry-on. Not to mention 4x17670s, 8x16340s, and 2 Li-ion chargers.

Instead they always make a big fuss over my Leatherman Style PS. I actually kind of feel bad and I think I should stop taking it on flights because it always backs people up.


----------



## LGT (Apr 8, 2012)

This is exactly why I will not take anything I cannot replace. Too much gray area and inconsisities in what one can or cannot travel with.


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 8, 2012)

Flown from Oslo, Amsterdam, Hamburg, Dubai, Bangkok, Chennai, Mumbai, Singapore, Jakarta, Brisbane and Darwin, and also into Saigon, Kuala Lumpur and Manila, in the past 4 years.

Not once has the flashlight even been glanced at.. (Malkoff MD2)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 10, 2012)

Let's continue this conversation on this more recently started threat, 
www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showth...orts-and-TSA&p=3917109&viewfull=1#post3917109

Bill


----------

